# ECU?



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Long story short...I think it's a bad ECU.

Was water riding, it spit sputtered, then died, restarted and did the same. Then died and wouldn't even turn over. I wasn't deep enough to have water in the motor, but I double checked. No water at all.

Headlights won't turn on, kill switch does nothing, starter does nothing. I have 12v to #6 on plug A with key off, 12v to 6 and 13 with key on...which is what the manual says is correct.

It acts the same if I unplug the ECU as if I have it plugged in. I'm going to try a friends, but still...any ideas? Anything else I'm missing?

I checked every connection, every wire. I just put a new harness in last few months. I tried switching out my relays, still nothing.

Anyone have an ECU for sale? :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just by any chance did you check your main fuse ricky....I know you prolly did but just making sure....it sometimes will let stuff work and other things not don't understand it just does.....if it is good I'm with you on bad ecu and if that's the case and your buddies works...... check ebay


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had fuses do that too....put a meter on them and they'll have 12v on the battery side and 3v coming out the accessory side. But since the pins for the ECU have the correct power I don't think its a fuse problem this time.


----------



## Kawi Monster (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a very similar problem and it was the wires connecting to the bottom of the fuse housing... I replaced the whole fuse housing (all 4) with water tight fuse housings


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I mean I have 12v going to the ECU.

Should have said I already replaced the wire harness, and it all is connected correctly and everything gets 12v at the wire (not just tested at the fuse)

I've done every test that the manual says, including resistance tests...everything passed. 

I replaced all relays, fuses, and checked all wires yesterday....

I'm going to try a friends ECU, just wanted to see if anyone has had those probs before.





The dash display is on, headlights dont' work, starter won't click or turn, stop/run switch doesn't turn on fuel pump. I can jump the solenoid and the starter turns over...NO water in the motor or oil. 

It acts the same with the ECU plugged in as it does unplugged!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i think you got it figured out then.....sounds like the ecu to me too....grab chris's or someone and i bet she cranks right up


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thats what I'm thinkin...now I gotta find a used one!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well it's NOT my ECU...that works in Chris' bike.

ALSO, my headlight switch/run/start button is dead. I can't figure out if I have power to them, but chris' bike the headlights and everything works even with the ECU out.

So I'm figuring now it's the headlight switch OR the wiring to it...just have to trace it down. Not really sure where to start on that but I'm just gonna start testing wires and taking stuff apart.

BTW this is where it died!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow Ricky that ain't no beuno.....did you tear the switch apart to see if there is any corroding in there.....after that I would start tracing wires....but you would think it would have to be something main since none of yours work....


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Before I took my on and off switch apart I could be riding and it would just cut off and I would have to jiggle the switch to start up again. I took it apart and the spring on the switch had rusted into and would not hold tension, so I put a spring from a click pen in and works like a charm....Wonder if the switch has to on the run position before the lights will work?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea i honestly have no idea. I'm gonna wash it tommorow and tear it all apart. It has to have no ground. I took the switch all apart, it's def a little corroded and I've been having probs with the switch, but the lights always work with the switch in run or off position. 

I'm thinking I lost a ground or possibly just the whole assembly is bad. I am gonna price out a switch assembly tommorow...just in case. I have no continuity between ground and the wires that are supposed to be a 'ground' in the switch. So not good. I lost ground somewhere I guess...

The ground thats on the frame right there is instact, that is what makes the dash work/not work (figured that out when i did my wire harness. Who knows...I"ll figure it out though! Tracing wires time!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Brute force start switch | eBay


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

hell yea...25 is nothing i was expecting 400


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

OK, on to the next thing, does anyone know if any of the wires at the connector for the handlebar switch gets 12v? I'm having trouble finding the info on that. It's a white connector with 6 wires IIRC, and black with 2 wires.

I'm going to get a new switch anyway, I just don't think it's the whole assembly, I feel like I have a wire or 12v problem somewhere else....


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well I get 0 power to the white connector, couldn't get the probe in to the black connector. But 0 of the 6 wires at the white connector get power

Can anyone verify if they get power to that connector? I tried bridging the run wires and I get nothing.

So my problem is a lot bigger than just the switch  at least a new harness is cheaper than the ECU  

I have all my grounds, but I'm going to check again when I strip it down. I unplugged everything and re di-electric greased all my handlebar plugs.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Unable to start BF750 - Kawasaki ATV Forum

Same probs as me, no solution

 08 brute force just died - Kawasaki ATV Forum

Says he cleaned the connector and it worked???


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Ok, now I'm really confused...

I put a wire tester on the positive terminal (to check ground) and touch it to all the wires, with the headlight switch on, it will light up my cluster...so all my wires are connected!!!

Just seems like I don't have a ground...it must be broken somewhere. I just don't know which wires are ground? And it's wierd that they test ok.

When I put the dmm on continuity beep, it beeps to all connections, showing they are good, not OL. (open loop). I am just not sure if I'm missing the POWER connection or ground. I get NO power to the whole white connector.

I get power to the brown lead on the black connector (two wire).




Summary: No power to white connector, brown wire on black connector (2 wire plug) gets 12v.

Is the white connector supposed to get power???


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ricky bro I wish I could help ya but......I'm at a lost to without messing with it right in front of me and if your getting power to most it has to be a ground....I would think atleast so next question is where are all the grounds on the bike....and check them....as far as the white wires ummm I'm at a lost with ya if they are easy to get to I can try and see if mine get power....where are they located


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I figured it out, basically brown wire on ecm is power...










It goes to a plug right under the ECU










then straight to the 6 pin connector (white/clear) that goes to the left handlebar switch.










I have no continuity between the ecu and the end of that wire. 

I tapped 12v to the brown wire, voila...everything works.

So son of a B I got more wiring problems :smh:

I guess I'm gonna have to get a new harness from kawi??? I just can't take these wiring problems anymore, it drives me nuts!!!!

Who has the best prices????


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

How in the world you have a new harness I thought......any of these big bores have all this wiring which I hate the 420 is so simplified.....


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Tell me about it dude...Honda made it everywhere everyone else did plus stayed running lol. i missed my brute a lot tho. It's my baby. I'll take the probs. My guess is a corroded wire. 

I got the harness used off a guy on here. New was 3x the price I paid. I know I need a new one but ill keep fixing this one until I can't anymore!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm am with ya 100 percent and btw how much is a new harness


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I just bought a new harness from kawi a couple weeks ago for my 05....hit me for just over $200 using a dealer acct 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea, I need to just get a new harness the next time something goes wrong. It is like 219 from the dealer...I need a new tray also which is like 20. 

I'm just so sick of having problems with the electrical! Otherwise my bike has been nothing but amazing!

She purrrrrrs again


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

BTW the way I fixed it was jumping the plug wire that comes down about 6" on the harness from the ECU (brown), and ran a wire all the way to the brown wire on the 6 pin connector. Works like a charm...now I'm stalling again though! UGHhhhhhh if it isn't one problem it's another! 

She needs to be ran I think is all, it does the whole stalling thing from time to time...i'm not sure why. Just stalls when I let off the gas at idle


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i had wiring problem dealing with the ecu on my teryx that caused it to throw a code and nt start and i traced and looked for it for about3 months and finally found the problem. i dne all the wire test like u did and everything checked out. my problem was that the lil pins in the harness that make contact with the pins on the ecu. one of my pins in the harness had slid out the baxk side jus far enough that the pin on the ecu couldnt reach it and it wasnt getn a conection slid the pin baxk in and problem solved. might wana check and c if that brown wire or any of the other wire on ur harness r loose or will slide out easily. could very well be ur trouble. 
rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I checked the pin, it's in, and brown wire gets power. I don't get it! Oh well...next wiring problem she gets a brand new harness!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

dang. was hoping that was ur problem. i knw it drove me nuts for a while on my teryx. 

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------

